# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Columbia spotted frogs for my pond?

## jeffwillden

The Columbia Spotted Frog is pretty common in the northwestern U.S. and Canada, but it's been declining in Utah, where I live. I have a pond at our cabin where I would like to introduce the frog, but I haven't found any place that sells them. They tend to sell the more popular 'pet' varieties. Suggestions?

Would anyone in Oregon or Washington or B.C. be able to go to the nearest pond and gather up some tadpoles?

----------


## John Clare

You need to check your local laws to find out if you can legally do this.  Native species like this are rarely sold and you will most likely have to collect some yourself.

----------


## emily35

I think I have them in my backyard pond thousands of. ***-***-****

*Don't post your phone number in the open forum. Its not a safe thing to do. ~ Kurt*

----------


## Tony

> You need to check your local laws to find out if you can legally do this.  Native species like this are rarely sold and you will most likely have to collect some yourself.


Not to mention that the Utah population may be genetically distinct from those in the Northwest, and the possibility of novel pathogens being transmitted from on locale to another. Assuming it is legal to do so, stocking the pond with tads/frogs from the local population would be a much safer bet.

Edit: Looks like my suspicion was correct, studies have shown that there are a number of distinct populations that have diverged over time. Transplanting frogs from the Northwest down to Utah could destroy the native populations in much the same way that introduced tiger salamanders have done to native tiger sals in California. http://amphibiaweb.org/cgi/amphib_qu...s=luteiventris

----------


## emily35

I live in Utah.

----------


## Kurt

Emily,
  Please change your profile to include your location and country. Thanks.

----------


## Tony

> I live in Utah.


From the AmphibiaWeb link:



> In Utah, Columbia spotted frogs were found in 2 historical sites out of 25 locations in the Wasatch Front populations (Utah Division of Wildlife Resources Progress Report, 1991). Seven populations are currently known to exist in the Wasatch Front, and although some threats to these populations still exist, ongoing conservation actions have improved the long-term viability of the species (U.S.F.W.S., 2002d). Molecular evidence suggests that Columbia spotted frogs within the Bonneville basin occur as 13 genetically distinct populations that currently have restricted gene flow (Bos and Sites, 2001). The West Bonneville populations have been inventoried thoroughly, and the many disjunct populations appear to be large enough to be considered secure at this time (Ross et al., 1994).


That describes at least 20 distinct populations within Utah alone. This project should be approached with great caution and under the guidance of a biologist who knows the populations , assuming it would be legal in the first place.

----------

